# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Chỉnh chữ trong Excel??

## tuanankpn

mọi người ơi! cho tớ hỏi trong excel làm sao để căn cho chữ nó năm giữa dòng hè (như hình dưới *stt* và *họ tên*)? lâu ko làm quên mất.

----------


## duannd

> mọi người ơi! cho tớ hỏi trong excel làm sao để căn cho chữ nó năm giữa dòng hè (như hình dưới *stt* và *họ tên*)? lâu ko làm quên mất.


 chào bạn ! bạn hãy tô đen những dòng chữ rồi lick chuột phải > chọn dòng format cells > chọn thẻ alignment > ở khung horizontal và khung vertical đều chọn center > ok là xong !
chúc bạn vui !

----------


## sanvuonminhanh

okeeeeeeeeeee. thank v0b0.........

----------

